# surf/ grass



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

any news on the grasses in the surf, has it cleared or any predictions when we can surf fish with no grass.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It was bad today in Navarre when I launched my yak.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sargassa is bad in destin and june grass has pushed offshore to just beond the first bar still no way to fish set rigs if u could find a school spotcasting could be done, its time to rename june grass to april grass as its shown up way closer to march than june the last 5 or 6 years its been some time since u could set rig past may first


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

With the warm gulf all winter the sargassum probably isn't going anywhere unless it gets blown off shore for a while.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Grass?????*

Why should anyone be concerned about grass when there are millions of skip-jack (Ladyfish) in the surf. Cast out a couple of baited hooks, miss the bite, no bait??, just reel slowly and you will soon be hooked up. I will not be going back untill the surf gets rough again.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the grass covers up the bait and also i have to waste time when i reel in a fish getting all that grass off the hooks and sinker. it isn't worth it at all to fish the surf, would rather go to the bridges until it clears up.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> the grass covers up the bait and also i have to waste time when i reel in a fish getting all that grass off the hooks and sinker. it isn't worth it at all to fish the surf, would rather go to the bridges until it clears up.


is this grass everywhere? I'm headed to Ft Morgan area tomorrow...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^ Its all over


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been fishing the Johnson Beach area the past week and a half and its not bad at all out there - kind of standard levels of stuff floating, but I have no problem with the grass at all out there. There were an uber insane number of ladyfish out there over the weekend and an almost equally insane number of stingrays last night though


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Trolled last Friday from Perdido Pass to GSPP. Very little grass to speak of.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Nat'l Seashore 3 miles east of Portofino was terrible last night. It took five minutes to paddle a shark line out, but 40 minutes to reel in and get the green "scum" off braided line.... Can't wait for it to head south!


----------

